# Amish Cheese Curd



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone know of a recipe for cheese curd. The kind that squeak on your teeth when you eat them  I would love to figure out how to make that. I just got my formage blanc culture in and I will LEAVE IT ALONE :blush2 and let it drip on its own...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Linda, 

This is how to make squeek cheese,


Farmhouse Cheddar:
Ingredients
12-15 liters (3-4 gallons milk) I use 4 gallons
1 tea Rennet
1 Cup Buttermilk 

1) Warm milk slowly in warm water bath to 86*F. Stir periodically.

2) Add Culture. Allow to ripen for 45 minutes.

3) Add 3/4 tsp Rennet diluted in 1/4 Cup of cool water. Mix into milk.
4) Allow the milk to set for 30-45 minutes until a firm curd forms. Test the curd for the 'clean break'
Cut the curds into 1/2 inch cubes. Let rest for 5 minutes. 

5) Cook the curds to 102*F over a period of 40 minutes, stirring them gently during this time in order to reduce their size to that of half a peanut. I use a large whisk. 

6) Hold the curds at 102*F for an additional 30 minutes stirring occasionally to keep curds from matting.

7) Allow curds to settle to bottom of the pot just prior to draining.

Drain the curds into a colander (pre-warmed with very hot water). Reserve 1/3 of the whey and pour back into the cheese pot. Set colander of curds on the top of the cheese pot. This is called "cheddaring" which textures the cheese.

9) Drain curds for 60 minutes keeping them warm by covering with cheesecloth and pot lid. Maintain temp of the warm whey with minimal heat under the pot if needed. Invert the cheese every 20 minutes and re-cover with cloth and lid.

12) Cut the cheese slab into curds with a knife or pastry cutter. Add 1-2 Tbl. of course salt. Curds can be eaten fresh or continue to pressing.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

How do you hold the temperature? I have an electric stove...should you turn it down to simmer? I'm excited to try this out. I just laddeled (sp?) my formage blanc and she is hanging to dry as I type


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Simmer would be too hot. You can use a hot water bath to hold the temp. It is easy to do in your kitchen sink. Just fill your sink about half way with water 10deg higher than the recipe dictates, ie to hold the curds at 102F water bath would be 112F.

I hope you love your formage blanc! It is one of my favorite cheeses.

Christy


----------

